# terryatsea



## terryatsea (Jan 6, 2013)

Iam trying to find out about an uncle of mine.He is Hugh Robertson Coates and I have just found out he was 3rd officer on MV Armadale when she berthed in New York 12 June 1952.Any information will be gratefully received and help in the construction of a family tree.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

terryatsea,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and I hope that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Also on behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard terryatsea.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Terry *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

